# Tarpon Springs area camping?



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm headed down to the Tarpon Springs area next weekend and was hoping someone could point me towards a good campground with gulf/inshore access in that area. I'll be visiting friends for the weekend, but I'd like to hit up some campgrounds and some fishing while I'm down there before I head back to Pensacola. I'd be willing to go as far south as Tampa (I've stayed at Fort De Soto before and it was NICE, but expensive).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at the Howard Park. I don't remember if they have camping areas or not, but its a great place


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Howard park is great for fishing as is the spill way from the power plant and the little pier there. There is also a small campground on the road just across the river from the sponge docks that was nice when I lived there. The most important thing of the whole trip when I go back is to go to Mykenos (SP) on the sponge docks and get either Mykenos shrimp or Mykenos grouper. If you get a chance to go out on a party boat there is some good relatively cheap fishing there.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Great area but not much camping near tarpon. If you have a boat, many camp on anclote key. Definitely eat at Mama's on pinellas ave (alt 19) while there. Kelly's on main street in dunedin for breakfast. Also, frenchy's salt water cafe on Clearwater beach for awesome grouper sandwiches and she crab soup.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, guys. I don't have a boat and I'm debating on wheter or not I want to take my kayak (Anclote Key looks like a pretty good paddle... haha). I'm looking forward to doing some fishing down that way... who know's I might even catch something!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Take the yak if its not a big hassle, anclote key is just a hop from one of the parks really not that far. When I get off I'll call the father in law that lives in my families house on the anclote river. I miss living down there on occasion especially at this time when the fishing heats up.the yak would also be great on the flats around Howard park.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I just did a little research and the paddle to anclote isn't as bad as I had initially thought (only 2.5 miles), so maybe I will take it. Do you know of a good (safe and won't get towed) place to leave my car overnight?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Howard park is great for fishing as is the spill way from the power plant and the little pier there. There is also a small campground on the road just across the river from the sponge docks that was nice when I lived there. The most important thing of the whole trip when I go back is to go to Mykenos (SP) on the sponge docks and get either Mykenos shrimp or Mykenos grouper. If you get a chance to go out on a party boat there is some good relatively cheap fishing there.


x2---we ate there on our anniversary about 7 yrs ago. they really made it fun when they found out it was our 35th. great place!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the weather wasn't cooperating and on top of that, I decided I'd get a sinus infection. So I didn't get to check out anclote key. I did manage to do a little paddling around new port richey. It was nice to see a different habitat


----------

